# 93350 vs 93351



## 4777clee (Aug 7, 2014)

Need some input on these codes please.  We have been billing the 93350-26 and 93018 if our doc reads the report at the hospital (he is not an employee) and 93351 at our clinical locations since our echo techs are supervising the monitoring continously. We have had some denials (due to incorrect auths done at the PCP office) and now we are being told that we should bill the 93351 with the 26 in the hospital if the ecg is being done and we are reading that was well,since that covers the "professional component". Everything I have read from other cardio coders say we were doing it correctly. Can anyone tell me how you bill??? I don't understand how we can bill the 93351 since you are only supposed to bill that if your staff (physician, nurse, tech, etc) is present during the monitoring. Any input would be appreciated.


----------

